# Qualunque cosa fosse+futuro



## thomas84

Ciao a tutti,

Si può dire "qualunque cosa fosse, sarà un segreto che conserverò", riferito a una frase tra amici in cui viene rivelata una cosa da tenere nascosta.
il significato è più o meno "qualunque cosa tu dicessi, sarà un segreto che conserverò".
Insomma...la domanda è...si può mettere un futuro dopo un congiuntivo imperfetto o suona male?
Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Io direi "qualunque cosa sia io manterrò il segreto" oppure "qualunque cosa fosse io manterrei il segreto"


----------



## lorenzos

Ovunque tu andassi, io ti seguiro.
Qualunque cosa tu decidessi, io ti aiuterò.
Chiunque dovesse arrivare sarà benvenuto.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me gli esempi di lorenzos sono propri solo della lingua parlata. In una lingua appena più 'elevata' e che osservasse meglio la sintassi, si direbbe
- ovunque tu vada, ti seguirò / ovunque tu andassi, ti seguirei
- qualunque cosa tu decida, ti aiuterò / qualunque cosa tu decidessi, ti seguirei
- chiunque arrivi, sarà il benvenuto /chiunque arrivasse (o dovesse arrivare) sarebbe il benvenuto.
Oggigiorno spesso anche i giornali - e qualche scrittore contemporaneo - adottano le 'eccezioni' della lingua colloquiale come negli esempi di lorenzos, tanto che ormai all'orecchio di molti italiani non suonano più come errori. Perfino qualche moderna grammatica ammette quelle forme.
In sostanza il #2 di Pietruzzo mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## lorenzos

> - Si può avere anche il caso di una *subordinata ipotetica* con il verbo all'*imperfetto congiuntivo* e una *proposizione principale* con il verbo al *presente* o al *futuro* o *nel modo imperativo*:
> _- _*Se*_ tu lo _*incontrassi*_, gli _*dirai*_ di telefonarmi.
> - *Se* qualcuno ti *chiedesse* lo scopo di questo viaggio, *rispondi* che lo fai per cambiare aria e riposarti_


periodo ipotetico


----------



## thomas84

Ok, direi che questa è una buona garanzia...diciamo che, anche se non risulta elegantissimo, si può usare eccome allora! 
E comunque stessero le cose, lo userò lo stesso!


----------



## bearded

Lorenzos:
Un tempo (ai miei piuttosto  lontani tempi) quegli esempi erano considerati errori. Non mi pare che la lingua si sia evoluta in meglio.



thomas84 said:


> comunque stessero le cose, lo userò lo stesso!


Qui davvero non ci siamo: questo non è neppure un periodo ipotetico! Penso che tu intenda 'Comunque _stiano _le cose..'.  Dicendo 'stessero' si intende ''comunque fossero _allora/nel passato _le cose..''.  La vituperata _consecutio _ha una sua ragione d'essere.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Un tempo (ai miei piuttosto  lontani tempi) quegli esempi erano considerati errori. Non mi pare che la lingua si sia evoluta in meglio.


Guarda che ci sono vari esempi in letteratura: prova a cercare domandassero/chiedessero + risponderai/dirai.
Comunque: non senti la maggior forza, la volontà decisa di un "ti seguirò" rispetto ad un "ti seguirei"?
Ovunque tu andassi, io *ti seguirò*. (puoi starne certo!)
Ovunque tu andassi, io *ti seguirei* (se..., a condizione che...).​


bearded said:


> thomas84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> E comunque stessero le cose, lo userò lo stesso!
> 
> 
> 
> Penso che tu intenda 'Comunque _stiano _le cose..'.  Dicendo 'stessero' si intende ''comunque fossero _allora/nel passato _le cose..''.
Click to expand...

Non ne sarei così sicuro, potrebbe anche voler dire: "Comunque le cose *dovessero stare*".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non senti la maggior forza, la volontà decisa di un "ti seguirò" rispetto ad un "ti seguirei"?


Sì, la sento.  Ma allora, per me non va più bene ''ovunque tu andassi''. È più corretto ''ovunque tu vada''.
Davvero trovi corretta la frase ''comunque stessero (nel senso di 'stiano adesso') le cose, lo userò''? Per te non esiste più il presente congiuntivo?
Mi pare di avere scritto che molti autori adottano (le inesattezze del)la lingua parlata.

PS. Mi sembra ormai inutile che continuiamo a ripetere ciascuno le stesse cose: abbiamo già chiaramente espresso i nostri diversi punti di vista.  I lettori/i posteri/i saggi ...giudicheranno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> periodo ipotetico


Personalmente non prenderei per oro colato quanto affermato nella fonte da te citata, visto che vi troviamo anche:
_*Sarei venuta ad aiutarti se tu me lo chiedevi*.
- *Se si fossero veramente dati da fare, superavano ogni difficoltà.*_
_Frasi che io considero scorrette anche a livello informale. _


----------



## Francesco94

Mi trovo in completo accordo con gli ultimi due utenti (vedi risposta #9 e #10).
Il congiuntivo imperfetto non lo trovo corretto quando invece bisognerebbe usare il congiuntivo presente. Allo stesso modo, non trovo corretto usare l'indicativo presente nella reggente con il congiuntivo imperfetto nella subordinata (da non confondere con l'imperativo presente). 
Esempio di subordinata con congiuntivo imperfetto e reggente coniugata all'imperativo.
"Se dovessi incontrarlo, digli di chiamarmi".
Comunque sia, penso che questa frase sia usata nella lingua parlata e oramai ritenuta corretta. A mio parere, la costruzione appropriata della frase, così da rispettare la concordanza temporale e oltretutto dare un valore futuro all'azione, è:
"Se lo incontrerò, gli dirò di chiamarmi".

Il congiuntivo imperfetto in frasi secondarie può essere introdotto da tempi passati dell'indicativo e/o seconda la concordanza dei tempi, se in una frase reggente si usa il condizionale di un verbo che prevede l'uso del congiuntivo, la contemporaneità temporale viene in genere indicata dal congiuntivo imperfetto. Ecco perché trovo corretto anche la risposta #4 dato che rispetta la concordanza dei tempi.

Come da titolo, la frase "Qualunque cosa fosse, sarà un segreto che conserverò" a mio parere è sbagliata.
Una proposizione subordinata con il congiuntivo imperfetto come tempo verbale, richiede un passato nella principale.
"Qualunque cosa fosse + indicativo imperfetto/condizionale passato".

"Qualunque cosa sia, manterrò il segreto" (subordinata concessiva formata da tempo semplice, quale congiuntivo presente; reggente formata da tempo semplice, quale indicativo futuro semplice). Concordanza temporale.

"Qualunque cosa sia, manterrei il segreto" (subordinata concessiva formata da tempo semplice, quale congiuntivo presente; reggente formata da tempo semplice, quale indicativo futuro semplice). Concordanza temporale.


----------



## dragonseven

thomas84 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Si può dire "qualunque cosa fosse, sarà un segreto che conserverò", riferito a una frase tra amici in cui viene rivelata una cosa da tenere nascosta.
> il significato è più o meno "qualunque cosa tu dicessi, sarà un segreto che conserverò".
> Insomma...la domanda è...si può mettere un futuro dopo un congiuntivo imperfetto o suona male?
> Grazie!


 A me suona malissimo. Personalmente, direi «Quale che sia la cosa, rimarrà un segreto!» (non troppo distante da quanto detto da Pietruzzo al #2).


bearded said:


> Lorenzos:
> Un tempo (ai miei piuttosto  lontani tempi) quegli esempi erano considerati errori.


 Ciao Bearded,
non fraintendermi ma... perdonami, se con questo ti riferisci alle frasi del post #5, penso proprio che la seconda si possa ritenere accettabile, se non del tutto corretta, e non un errore. Per quanto concerne la prima, se il valore di quel futuro è iussivo... non vedo cosa ci sia di errato, anche in tempi lontani.
Nel periodo ipotetico della possibilità (e anche in quello dell'irrealtà) nell'apodosi può starci l'imperativo.

E in certi casi, il futuro può pure concordare con il congiuntivo imperfetto:
«(Domani,) Qualunque cosa dovesse accadere (= accadrà), io partirò.». Sbaglio?

EDIT:
Se non sbaglio, la frase in OP dovrebbe essere impostata cosí:
«Qualunque cosa dovesse essere, manterrò il segreto!» (però cambia anche di senso, mi pare).


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> non fraintendermi ma... perdonami, se con questo ti riferisci alle frasi del post #5, penso proprio che la seconda si possa ritenere accettabile, se non del tutto corretta, e non un errore. Per quanto concerne la prima, se il valore di quel futuro è iussivo... non vedo cosa ci sia di errato, anche in tempi lontani.
> Nel periodo ipotetico della possibilità (e anche in quello dell'irrealtà) nell'apodosi può starci l'imperativo.


Ciao, dragon
Il tuo ''se non del tutto corretta'' mi fa capire che anche per te qualche (piccola) cosa in quegli esempi non va. Come ho già scritto al #4, secondo me si tratta di frasi accettabili in un contesto di linguaggio prevalentemente familiare/colloquiale - e quindi oggigiorno largamente diffuse - ,ma che un insegnante di lettere al liceo avrebbe letto/leggerebbe scuotendo la testa.



dragonseven said:


> Qualunque cosa dovesse accadere (= accadrà), io partirò.». Sbaglio?


È chiaro che si dice.  Però sarebbe meglio ''qualunque cosa accada, io partirò''. C'è questo bel presente congiuntivo a disposizione, che rende proprio il senso dell'eventualità: perché non usarlo?

Vorrei infine osservare che la frase in OP ''qualunque cosa fosse, sarà un segreto..'' (con questi modi e tempi che a me continuano a suonare un po'...sgangherati - perché non 'qualunque cosa sia'?) non è un periodo ipotetico: la frase subordinata è una relativa concessiva, e forse gli esempi col periodo ipotetico sono un po' ''fuori tema''.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Il tuo ''se non del tutto corretta'' mi fa capire che anche per te qualche (piccola) cosa in quegli esempi non va.


 Certamente! Infatti concordo con te che i casi riportati nella citazione di Lorenzos al #5 sono accettabili e nel parlato e nel linguaggio informale, altrimenti scorretti. 
Però, secondo il mio parere, è un po' come accade per il “presente pro futuro”, nel senso che viene ormai accettato l'uso del presente indicativo laddove di norma andrebbe il futuro: «Dopo *vado* in palestra/Domani *vengo* a trovarti/L'estate prossima *parto* per le Maldive», anziché «Dopo *andrò* in palestra/Domani *verrò* a trovarti/L'estate prossima *partirò* per le Maldive». 





> Come ho già scritto al #4, secondo me si tratta di frasi accettabili in un contesto di linguaggio prevalentemente familiare/colloquiale - e quindi oggigiorno largamente diffuse - ,ma che un insegnante di lettere al liceo avrebbe letto/leggerebbe scuotendo la testa.


 Ma, appunto, l'OP chiede "Si può dire... ?" e mi pare che il succo del discorso sia pressoché il seguente: nel caso specifico, in #2, #4, #11 e #12 quattro utenti gli hanno risposto, piú o meno implicitamente, di «No! Meglio evitare.»; e qualcuno ha anche aggiunto «Anche se in altri contesti del tutto informali può capitare di trovare un "futuro dopo un congiuntivo imperfetto"».


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ma, appunto, l'OP chiede "Si può dire... ?"


Certo, si può dire molto informalmente.  Però secondo me c'è un altro piccolo problema: per la precisione un problema di ambiguità.
''Qualunque cosa fosse, sarà un segreto che conserverò'' si può ben intendere come riferito ad un fatto/avvenimento del passato ('fosse').
Ad es. _Lui mi ha confidato che anni fa si è macchiato di un delitto. Ebbene, qualunque cosa fosse (= di qualunque cosa si trattasse/si sia trattato), sarà un segreto che conserverò. _Questo secondo me è il modo normale di usare e interpretare 'fosse' in quella frase.
Invece l'interrogante aggiunge che bisogna interpretare come ''qualunque cosa tu 'dicessi'...(= dica adesso, nel presente).
Dunque è anche per evitare questa ambiguità che - secondo me - solo l'uso del congiuntivo presente (qualunque cosa sia/qualunque cosa tu dica) è pienamente corretto per esprimere il senso che l'interrogante intende. Volevo dire questo nel mio #7.


----------



## thomas84

Una precisazione:
Volevo dire "Qualunque cosa tu dica ora o abbia detto in passato (e possibilmente dirai in futuro), non ne farò parola con nessuno"...il significato è questo...
Secondo voi in questa situazione andrebbe bene il congiuntivo imperfetto o quello presente? E come potrei "orientare" l'orizzonte amplio di applicazione verso il passato, presente e futuro?


----------



## lorenzos

_Sie certo, se tu *andassi *ne l'estreme
fosse di Stigie, o fossi in cielo assunto,
ti *seguirò*, quando abbi il destrier teco,
ne l'alta luce e giù nel mondo cieco._
Orlando Furioso canto 31,96
Riguardo il commento 15,
"Qualunque cosa *fosse *(*quella che ti è successa/quella che turba la tua pace/quella che ti proponi di fare*), sarà un segreto che conserverò".
@thomas84 
"*Qualunque cosa tu mi dicessi*, non ne parlerò con nessuno".


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Certo, si può dire molto informalmente. Però secondo me c'è un altro piccolo problema: per la precisione un problema di ambiguità.





bearded said:


> Invece l'interrogante aggiunge che bisogna interpretare come ''qualunque cosa tu 'dicessi'...(= dica adesso, nel presente).
> Dunque è anche per evitare questa ambiguità che - secondo me - solo l'uso del congiuntivo presente (qualunque cosa sia/qualunque cosa tu dica) è pienamente corretto per esprimere il senso che l'interrogante intende.



Concordo in pieno con ciò che ha scritto l'utente "bearded".
Se l'interrogante chiede quale costruzione sia migliore per riferirsi a qualcosa detta nel presente, allora solo l'uso del congiuntivo presente è pienamente corretto.
"Qualunque cosa tu faccia/farai, non ne parlerò con nessuno". (Applicazione verso il presente o futuro).

Se in un contesto più ampio, si sta parlando di un evento passato, allora la frase sarebbe: "Qualunque cosa tu abbia fatto/facessi (in quel preciso momento), non ne farò parola con nessuno". (Applicazione verso il passato).

Gli altri usi, a mio parere, incorretti si possono dire informalmente (oppure nel parlato), ma presentano un fattore di ambiguità riguardo il momento in cui sta avvenendo l'azione della subordinata, soprattutto se scritta così senza nessun contesto.

Nonostante la mia giovane età e la diffusione di queste strutture oramai diventate accettabili, io mi attengo a scrivere in maniera corretta, rispettando la consecutio temporum antica. Ecco perché ancora una volta mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con l'utente "bearded".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Sie certo, se tu *andassi *ne l'estreme
> fosse di Stigie, o fossi in cielo assunto,
> ti *seguirò*, quando abbi il destrier teco,


Simili ''licenze'' sono comuni in poesia, e non fanno testo: specialmente se in poesia di secoli fa, se seguite da un congiuntivo presente  - anche quello in una secondaria dipendente dalla stessa principale ('quando abbi'), - e se relative ad un periodo ipotetico (che non è la stessa cosa di una proposizione concessiva di cui questo thread si sta occupando..).



lorenzos said:


> Riguardo il commento 15,
> "Qualunque cosa *fosse *(*quella che ti è successa/quella che turba la tua pace/quella che ti proponi di fare*), sarà un segreto che conserverò


 Secondo me, qui ''sia'' svolgerebbe molto meglio la stessa molteplice funzione. Mi domando che cosa ci stia a fare nella lingua e nella grammatica italiana il presente congiuntivo se poi, quando serve o ''viene a fagiolo'', non lo si usa.

A questo punto mi sembra di aver detto sul nostro tema tutto quanto avevo da dire (giusto o sbagliato che sia/fosse), e non interverrò più in questa discussione. Mi fa comunque piacere la presenza di qualche mio 'sostenitore'.


----------



## dragonseven

thomas84 said:


> Una precisazione:
> Volevo dire "Qualunque cosa tu dica ora o abbia detto in passato (e possibilmente dirai in futuro), non ne farò parola con nessuno"...il significato è questo...
> Secondo voi in questa situazione andrebbe bene il congiuntivo imperfetto o quello presente? E come potrei "orientare" l'orizzonte amplio di applicazione verso il passato, presente e futuro?


 Se le cose stanno cosí, per me, l'unica risposta ragionevole è di porre la frase con i tempi necessarî per una chiarezza completa (senza l'uso di avverbi):

«Qualunque cosa tu abbia detto, dica o dirai, non ne farò parola con nessuno.».

Al massimo, peccando di precisione a vantaggio della sintesi, si può eliminare dalla frase il futuro facendo veicolare tale valore dal presente:

«Qualunque cosa tu abbia detto o dica, non ne farò parola con nessuno.».

Per la frase in OP, cambiano le parole ma non i tempi.


----------

